# 1.8L 8v Timing



## millerspcrepair (Mar 16, 2009)

Need Help looking for some timing instructions for a 1.8l 8v motor.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L 8v Timing (millerspcrepair)*

Make sure the number #1 piston is at TDC (top dead center). Remove the spark plug and use a plastic probe to make sure the piston is at TDC.
Now look at the timing mark on the flywheel. The pointer in the bellhousing should be pointing toward the "0" mark on the flywheel. The "0" mark and the pointer should be aligned for the static mechanical timing of the crankshaft.
The notch in the housing of the ignition distributor should be pointing toward the number #4 cylinder or approximately in that area. The center of the distributor rotor should be pointing at the notch.
I never worried about the orientation of the intermediate shaft as I always pulled the ignition distributor and reset it so the notch in the distributor housing was properly aligned toward number #4 cylinder.
The camshaft pulley has a centerpunch mark on the inside of its pulley toward the engine. This centerpunch mark is aligned with the top of the valve cover flange. 
You can verify that the camshaft is properly aligned as both the intake and the exhaust lobes will be pointing upward at about a 45 degree angle which indicates both of the number #1 valves are closed.
Cheers, WWR


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 1.8L 8v Timing (WackyWabbitRacer)*

Here's a link with some pics:
http://www.oneilcastro.com/A2B....html


----------



## millerspcrepair (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: 1.8L 8v Timing (1988Audi80NA)*

Thanks for the quick reply


----------

